# Looking for pier rig advice



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

My wife and I are planning to go to okaloosa island pier this weekend. I'm wondering how much stuff we would have to buy to rerig our inshore equipment for the pier. Right now I have 10lb test with a 40lb flurocarbon leader.

I'm thinking about upping the line to 30lb braid. I don't know if the 40lb fl leader is enough. Should I get a wire leader?

As for hooks I have 2/0 and 3/0 circle hooks. Should I get something different?

As always, any advice is appreciated


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

They're probably catching Spanish mackerel in the half a pound to 5 pound range. If that's what you want to target, you should be fine with your current gear. Wire leader isn't a must, but can help reduce the number of fish lost. I like using 40# fluoro for Spanish. I lose some, but I feel like I get more hits with the fluoro vs wire. 
If you want to target kings (haven't heard any reports from Okaloosa lately, but it should be about time for the fall run to have started), you'll want to have a little more strength and capacity in the line department. 15-20# mono is common, and you'll want a minimum of 200 yds of it. Most people will tell you at least 300, but it's very rare that you'll find a king that will take more than 150yds in one run. Wire leader is almost absolutely needed for king fishing. I like 27# seven strand or single strand of similar size will work. Single treble hook is most common, but there's no rule against a stinger rig with a second treble hook 2-4" behind the first hook. #2, #1, 1/0 are the most common size for trebles used from piers for kings. 4x strong is preferred, but I've caught plenty of kings on lighter wire treble hooks as well. 
Natural bait is my preference in general for king fishing. It's nice to have a sabiki on a dedicated rod to catch bait and use them live. Frozen cigar minnows can also be purchased. 
If the fish are thick, and you want to throw a lure, lipless crankbaits (larger RatLTrap, or similar) do well. Diving plugs like X-Raps are also effective. But this can be quite tiring to throw a plug all day. 
Hope this helps point you in a direction. Didn't say it was the right direction, but it's a direction that's worked well for me in years past.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Okaloosa Island Pier Gear*

Might want to purchase at least 1-2 Gotchas and a Bubble Rig or two. Should be someone fishing off the pier with both of those, just watch them and see how they are fishing them. Probably gonna hit some Spanish Mackerel if they are there. I would try and be there right before sun up and have your gear ready, whatever you are fishing for as the bite typically slacks off later in the day.

Good luck, pay attention to the prior post if you are targeting King Mackerel.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

It depends a lot on what you want to target and where on the pier you want to fish.

I can save you a bit of money and recommend some of the cheaper non-branded braids that you can pick up on Amazon. I've got two reels spooled with decent braid that I bought for $12 per 550yds from either Piscifun or Spectra brands.

40lb fluoro is more than enough for fishing the bottom, and may almost be too heavy depending on your targets. 

Those hooks will be perfect for specks, whiting, pompano, etc, but might be too small for some of the larger species.

If you'll be plugging from the end of the pier, 40lb may resist the toothy guys pretty well, though I tend to use a 6" length of 30lb+ wire leader with a barrel swivel to the main line and a snap on the other. This makes changing between different plugs/spoons easy when the bite is hot.


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

At first try lures with a wire leader. Like a gotcha, bubble rig, or my favorite, a pompano jig. If nothing hits that, throw on a SMALL treble hook with a live or frozen cigar minnow. With a wire leader. Just throw that out there and wait for a spanish, and maybe a king.


----------



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks a bunch guys. I don't think I'm quite ready to target kings, though I have read a report here and there from the pier. Spanish it is then. Gonna head to half hitch later on and pick up some bubble rigs and whatever else goodies the wife will let me.


----------



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

We went out and tried to catch some Spanish with no luck, however once the sun went down we fished the surf and came home with 3 nice whiting for the dinner table. 

Had a blast for 5 hours but with wind gusts hitting 15 mph it was chilly. Had a great time and look forward to date night on the pier again soon.


----------

